# Spray paint cresting



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

This is a DIY project I did tonight after watching a video on AT. I used lacquer spray paint to crest my arrows. Once the paint dried I clear coated them.I have never done this before. I shoot year round so I hope they will hold up well.


----------



## gibersonnator (May 21, 2009)

looks good what brand of paint did you use


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

I used Rust-Oleum. I can't wait to shoot them.


----------



## gibersonnator (May 21, 2009)

i think im goin to try it on some arrows


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

gibersonnator said:


> i think im goin to try it on some arrows


Cool. Post some pics when you done. Good luck


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

Thats how I do mine and hold up well,cheap easy and fun!!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

look great!


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

I have used that Plasti-coat stuff you find in the auto section at the walmart. The little can is good for about a dozen arrows and cost about $2. The best glue is that instant gel from Bohning, works great. Iv done some pretty cool fade and speckle sets for some friends. Fun project for unique arrows and WAY cheaper than wraps!


----------



## olpalbud (Jan 5, 2011)

Where do I find the video?


----------



## olpalbud (Jan 5, 2011)

Nevermind. I found it!


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I spray mine while spinning inmy crester. Gives me a nice even base coat.


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

Mask at the point you want to start or stop then slide a piece of tubing (hose) up to masked area and paint away


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

shaftthrower said:


> Mask at the point you want to start or stop then slide a piece of tubing (hose) up to masked area and paint away


Great idea! I will do that next time. I was using masking tape but I like your idea better


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Here are a few I did. 










I quickly found out that vanes don't stick well to paint......first shot tore all three vanes off right at my bisquit:angry:
So, I stripped 'em all back down to carbon and fletched them, then taped off the vanes and sprayed them up........worked out perfect.

Also figured out a great way to keep them out of the way while they dried......big speaker magnet screwed to the ceiling...

















Here are my sons arrows, he actually did most of it himself. (red ones)










Have fun


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW Yawna-Go. Those are some great looking arrows. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Those actually look really nice! Not bad for a rattle can job!


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Headed to walmart this weekend. Imma paint all mine now.


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

CamoRoss said:


> Headed to walmart this weekend. Imma paint all mine now.


I recommend Rust-Oleum Lacquer and lacquer clear coat. Good luck.


----------



## simsc (Mar 25, 2007)

Krylon fusion paint works great, but you have to use superglue gel to fletch. I have done several fletched with feathers for traditional bows this way and it works great and holds up great.


----------



## T_well (Jan 10, 2010)

If you fletch first, you might try masking the fletching with petroleum jelly. I used it one time to mask and emblem on something; painted them wiped it off after paint dried. Worked great for that, might work here too.


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks T-well, I will try that. I'm getting ready to experiment with some old arrows. I think it would work.


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

i just put the end of my arrows in my cordless drill and sprayed away, they turned out ok, not near as good as you guys though...


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

won't the vanes or feathers stick to the paint once it dries? it looks like they did in the video. what a great idea!......and an excellent way to help with foc.


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi there. This is my cheap cresting solution (being poor I have to improvise):

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=989221&d=1296199863

and these are the results:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=989220&d=1296199863


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

How much weight is that adding to ya'lls shafts? I would love to have a quiver full of fluorescent orange shafts...be hard to lose for sure


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

in the video, it only added 1 grain.


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

Guess I'm gonna have to watch the video cause I just can't see that being correct...anyone else getting a different weight


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

Luckydux, It added two grains to my arrows.


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

cnelson120 said:


> Luckydux, It added two grains to my arrows.


Not sure why I find that amazing but I do. Thanks for sharing brother, please keep us posted on how they hold up


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

LUCKYDUX said:


> Not sure why I find that amazing but I do. Thanks for sharing brother, please keep us posted on how they hold up


Will do. So far I have about 25 shots over three days on each arrow and the paint is perfect. I just hope it stays that way.


----------



## Hunter555 (Jan 30, 2011)

I wil try some my arrows like this.... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has tried this on aluminum arrows.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

You can cap and crest any arrow material. Old school dip or spray bomb.


----------



## folker (Jan 22, 2009)

The base white on these are rattle can, the stripes are cheap nail polish (wet and wild).


----------



## vf52rcl (Apr 28, 2010)

Been cresting arrows some time now, the cresting come off with acetone very easy, so after the creating gets old and nicked up, and it will with use, just strip it and recrest. Spray painting the base and fade is the way to go, after sometime you might want to try a airbrush. then you can really jazz up your arrows.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

vf52rcl said:


> Been cresting arrows some time now, the cresting come off with acetone very easy, so after the creating gets old and nicked up, and it will with use, just strip it and recrest. Spray painting the base and fade is the way to go, after sometime you might want to try a airbrush. then you can really jazz up your arrows.


how much would an airbrush cost? i have looked them up on the web, but don't have a clue which ones to use.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

made some more arrows up the other day heres the newest batch


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

what video?


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

they look great! I started cresting my arrows using spray paint last year. I use gorilla super glue to attach the fletching after the paint and clear coat dries. Holds great. Never had a problem with fletching coming off.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

does everyone spray paint and then fletch or what? i also am having trouble with getting the paint consistently all of the way around


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

My 1st shot at cresting arrows. It was just a simple cresting pattern. I used rust-Oleum white laqure spray paint and Rust-Oleum Flo. green spray paint for the fade. Airbrush paint for the orange stripes and Sharpie pen paints for the cresting stripes. Vanes are Fusion 2.1, ACC 3-39 shafts.


----------



## blackjack21 (Jan 13, 2009)

can someone post a link to video


----------



## blackjack21 (Jan 13, 2009)

never mind found it


----------



## blackjack21 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.texastrackers.com/Videos/Arrows.wmv


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I've used wraping earlier but last summer I have learned the lesson. Drive around to couple Fita and Field tournaments, many hundreds of shots just plunged through the targets, many of my flexfletch vanes I had to re-do and this is not working well with wraps. I had so nice looking wraps, I was so proud for them, but at the end of the season I promised myself, never again. I don't keep my arrows on display, I shot them, and a lot. Getting back to a topic:
Since these smaller shafts for long distances are pretty sensitive for inconsistent weight, anybody has experience how they behave after paintjob on some 60-70-90 meter ranges? Also, how resistant is a paint for banging the arrows together   , what amount of job I shall expect if the vanes needed to be replaced?


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

PSE Kid said:


> does everyone spray paint and then fletch or what? i also am having trouble with getting the paint consistently all of the way around




Take a look at this for method of getting an even spray bomb coat


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1320357&highlight=cresting+carbons


----------



## spothogg (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is a few arrows I have done I dip the white base coat in bohning paint


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

Here are 2 videos I did for doing a painted arrow with a fade and simple cresting. I also show my DIY cresting machine.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks for sharing those videos. I have tried this but the vanes or feathers just come off with the paint. I guess the trick is to clean the arrow first with the acetone. I have just been cleaning them with alcohol but something just isn't working when I do it.


----------



## NC_BowMan (Dec 5, 2010)

Where is this video everyone is refering to, I can't seem to find it, is there a link or something?
Thanks!!


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

video is above....and I'll put the link here as well....

http://www.texastrackers.com/Videos/Arrows.wmv 

I will post my pics of the arrows I did, they turned out nice IMO....Pics will follow


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

Gun278... I used a Lacqure paint for the white and vanes stuk greal good. Must let dry before fletching at least 2 days to be sure completely dry.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is a few pics of the arrows I did...let me know what you think....


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry about the quality of the pics...they were taken with my phone...


----------



## backwudsboy (Jan 1, 2011)

as soon as i by a micro sd card for my phone, i will uypload pics of my first ever crested arrows, did it with krylon fusion white and crested with orange and green. also a pic of my nock collars. they work good to all told nock collar = 3 grains, crest = 1.2 grains. nock collars saved my hide shooting tonight............ till i shot from a different angle :embara:


----------



## cotton22 (Oct 26, 2010)

Krylon fusion paint works great, but you have to use superglue gel to fletch. I have done several fletched with feathers for traditional bows this way and it works great and holds up great.


----------



## cotton22 (Oct 26, 2010)

Krylon fusion paint works great, but you have to use superglue gel to fletch. I have done several fletched with feathers for traditional bows this way and it works great and holds up great.


----------

